

What I learned from pitching a startup on Good Morning America - merrick33
http://mixergy.com/what-i-learned-from-pitching-a-startup-on-good-morning-america/

======
zalew
_A few years ago, my PR company insisted that I train with a coach for an
interview they set up for me on GMA. “Why?” I said. “I spent a year of my life
building, launching and talking about this site. Isn’t that enough
preparation?”_

That reminds me when once ago I have worked for a PR guy, actually a corporate
communication expert. He ran an expensive training program for CEOs, corporate
reps and politicians, which was not only a basic presentation/interview course
but included simulated crisis situations with journalists, etc. The funny
thing is all of that big shots also thought that professional experience was
sufficient to do well in any interview, but during some stages of the course,
many of them ended up crying. No matter how much experience, power or money
they had, once approached by a pro journalist, they were helpless.

Although a startup interview is not a crisis situation, I believe it's a good
advice to get a training before the first one.

------
jamesshamenski
I still can't get over the $1B prize. Andrew just got massive points for
pulling that off.

I'm guessing that it cost $30m to insure that prize.
(src="<http://scapromotions.com>)

------
jeb
I never realised till now that behind Mixergy was actually someone who had
real proper experience with founding and growing a startup. Yes, I read that
pitch at the top, but this video says a lot more to me than that line at the
top.

